# Line Taps



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Is that considered a "connection" inside the panel? I think I would be tapping off a splitter...

Maybe I am not visualizing it correctly.

Cheers
John


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Navyguy said:


> Is that considered a "connection" inside the panel? I think I would be tapping off a splitter...


I'm not understanding your comment. I wonder if it's a Canadian vs US English thing. Or jargon overload.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

mikewillnot said:


> I'm not understanding your comment. I wonder if it's a Canadian vs US English thing. Or jargon overload.


There are restrictions on splices in Canada on splices in panels. He is saying put a gutter next to the panel and splice it there.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Thx. Not really an option, or a requirement, in this case. It's a tap inside a large automatic transfer switch enclosure, load-side of the main service disconnect.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

@mofos be cray is correct in what I was trying to say. We would probably have to come off the load side of the switch to a splitter / gutter and then you could tap off anyway you want pretty much. Generally speaking we are not allowed to "splice" anything inside a panel, switch, etc.

Cheers
John


----------

